# Should I worry?



## Pajawi

I've been married to my wife for over 15 years, two kids. About a year ago my wifevstarted acting strange. During and around sex she asked random questions such as "how do you know what size condom is right for you?". Then, she "measured" me one day with her hand. She insisted she was just curious. A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. When confronted she insisted everything was innicent. But, the conversation with the interest in my penis was unsettling. Recently, she has asked me about my penis again. Things like "so this is where you were circumcised?" and "what is the purpose of circumcision?". Again, random and strange. She has had either an "on" or "totally off" sex interest. Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?


----------



## sokillme

I would be.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

Pajawi said:


> I've been married to my wife for over 15 years, two kids. About a year ago my wifevstarted acting strange. During and around sex she asked random questions such as "how do you know what size condom is right for you?". Then, she "measured" me one day with her hand. She insisted she was just curious. A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. When confronted she insisted everything was innicent. But, the conversation with the interest in my penis was unsettling. Recently, she has asked me about my penis again. Things like "so this is where you were circumcised?" and "what is the purpose of circumcision?". Again, random and strange. She has had either an "on" or "totally off" sex interest. Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?


Not really enough information to go on here but cause to find out more information I would say. Can you please elaborate on the 'flirty' conversation?


----------



## VladDracul

If possible, find out if the running friend is "uncut". For some reason she's sizing you up. You're running buddy may have told her he uses Trojan Magnums.


----------



## Marc878

Go online and check her usage/numbers etc on your phone bill.


----------



## chillymorn69

Yep something is up!

But act dumb and play along. Eyes wide open. 

Might be time to pick up running.


----------



## farsidejunky

Marc878 said:


> Go online and check her usage/numbers etc on your phone bill.


This.

Eyes and ears open, mouth shut.


----------



## Cynthia

I recommend you start reading the infidelity section on this site. Spend some time reading through several threads in their entirety, so you can see how things become clear and what kind of advise the person is getting. You will see pretty quickly what works and what doesn't. Pick some threads that have a least a year history, so you can get a good idea of how things progress.

I recommend these to start with:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/378298-getting-ready-drop-news.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/51949-wife-best-friend-having-least-ea.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/199218-lifescripts-journal.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/169786-breached-trust.html


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

Pajawi said:


> . During and around sex she asked random questions such as "how do you know what size condom is right for you?". Then, she "measured" me one day with her hand. She insisted she was just curious. A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. Recently, she has asked me about my penis again. Things like "so this is where you were circumcised?" and "what is the purpose of circumcision?". Again, random and strange. She has had either an "on" or "totally off" sex interest. Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?




How old is your wife? My God, she’s special. 



Pajawi said:


> A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. When confronted she insisted everything was innicent.




You believed her? If yes, was it based on what your heard or what she said? —- please say it was based on what you heard. 




Pajawi said:


> should I be concerned?



DUH


----------



## Real talk

There need to be a banner on top of the page. If ever you catch your woman explicitly flirting, abandon ship. They always say it's innocent. But the fact they'd flirt in the first place shows the lack of respect. And when a woman doesn't respect you she has no problem crossing that line.


----------



## arbitrator

Real talk said:


> *There needs to be a banner on top of the page. If ever you catch your woman explicitly flirting, abandon ship. They always say it's innocent. But the fact they'd flirt in the first place shows the lack of respect. And when a woman doesn't respect you she has no problem crossing that line.*


*Sheer words of wisdom!*


----------



## jlg07

You seem to know where she has these phone conversations -- I would get a VAR (Voice Activated Recorder) and place a few around where you know she talks on the phone to this guy. You may hear a LOT more to help you figure out what is going on.
DO NOT tell her you are investigating or jump the gun with confrontation. You need to get solid evidence on her if anything is going on.

Also, as others said -- check her phone bill/usage. If you can get her phone and know her pin, I would check that out also. She may have deleted texts or be using other apps to text this guy. You can use the Dr Fone app to try and see if anything was deleted.

Also, yes her flirting with a guy other than you is very disrespectful to you and your marriage.


----------



## Pajawi

Thanks everyone. 

To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases

"I miss you"
My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated). 
Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place). 

So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true. 

I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


----------



## Windwalker

Pajawi said:


> It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


That "gut" feeling is there for a reason. I suggest you start listening to it. Eyes and ears open, mouth shut. Do not confront without evidence.

What you just posted is enough for me to go off sex with her and start some hardcore investigating. You don't need to risk getting a gift that never goes away.


----------



## eric1

Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> "I miss you"
> My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated).
> Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place).
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.




That’s not flirty, that’s an emotional affair. 

She’s taken it underground.


----------



## BluesPower

*H*** yes you should worry...*



eric1 said:


> That’s not flirty, that’s an emotional affair.
> 
> She’s taken it underground.





Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> "I miss you"
> My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated).
> Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place).
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


Eric's quote above is spot on. She is already having an emotional affair already and unfortunately for you, you blew it by confronting her about it. So the emotional affair continues.

Is it physical yet, who knows. But she is comparing D**** and it is probably not because you are bigger if that matters to you. 

You need to listen to the advice about the VAR and the phone bill and listen close. 

When you find something post here and everyone can tell you if it is time to confront. If you have the money, a PI would not be a bad idea...


----------



## Yeswecan

Pajawi said:


> I've been married to my wife for over 15 years, two kids. About a year ago my wifevstarted acting strange. During and around sex she asked random questions such as "how do you know what size condom is right for you?". Then, she "measured" me one day with her hand. She insisted she was just curious. A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. When confronted she insisted everything was innicent. But, the conversation with the interest in my penis was unsettling. Recently, she has asked me about my penis again. Things like "so this is where you were circumcised?" and "what is the purpose of circumcision?". Again, random and strange. She has had either an "on" or "totally off" sex interest. Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?


All questions that can have answers found on the internet. Firstly, your junk is no one's business but yours and your W. Sharing this with another male is not something that should be happening. If I had a guess...male running friend is uncircumcised. Male friend told your W that. Why else start asking questions?


----------



## Yeswecan

Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> "I miss you"
> My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated).
> Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place).
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


Dude....she is working on making it with the male friend. Your W is the problem. Not the male friend.


----------



## Adelais

I believe she was checking you out to try to figure out what size of condom to buy so she can have them on hand for when she gets together with the OM.

Divorce her.


----------



## Adelais

She should have been curious and asked all those questions when you were first married. Why did she wait for 15 years? She is up to no good.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

I say...If she is measuring your c*ock. You need to be measuring her p*ssy. Seriously!?

This sounds so contrived that it is hard to formulate words to answer. But if it is real, she is looking to start a "size queen" thing...And you my friend are on the bottom of the list.

I means seriously, 15 years and NOW she wants to explore male features? WOW! Take it to the bank...She is banging others....

You need to get an std test and tell her she needs one too. That your health is not to be messed with.


----------



## SunCMars

Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> "I miss you"
> My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated).
> Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place).
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). *I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true. *
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


Few do this out of the running gate.
Few confront the other man, the OM. Right freekin' away!
Now, he can be re-badged POSOM.

Kudos!

Telling this interloper upfront and personal to 'stay away from your wife' will stop at least half of these SOB's. 
This fifty percent want a quick hookup, one with no drama. No chance of a fist fight, or being beat up or worse, shot.

Or it may not stop anything.
Yes, he may not fear you, your wife apparently does not. They may take it underground.
They may 'cool it' for a month or two, then start up again. 

But, know that you did the right thing by confronting him and her, right away before anything 'serious' happened. Well, that has not been determined.
At this point it sounds like it went physical. Sorry.
Now, it is on them. To continue or not.

If they continue it is because it has gone too far to stop.



TRQ-


----------



## SunCMars

She likely has given the runner a BJ, or a hand job.

She measured his stuff using the same hand and means that she measured yours.

Before she lets him in her oven, she wants to put a sheath. a lid on his tube steak.

TRQ-


----------



## jlg07

@Pajawi, any updates? Did you var your house to listen in on her conversations? Did you get any more proof one way or the other? I hope you are ok.


----------



## dadstartingover

Your wife is having an affair. She has dumped you. She's giving you very very strong signals. So why doesn't she just say "We're over"? Because she's a child. You gotta be the adult here and push the eject button. That's literally the only hope you have of even thinking about saving your relationship. Even with that, the chances of continuing on as a couple is slim to none.


----------



## Young at Heart

Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> *"I miss you"*
> My husband has to work on xyz day, *maybe we could set something up* (to run or "other" not stated).
> *Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place)*.
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that *he totally quit speaking to her after that*, which I do believe to be true.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.





> Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?


Be concerned!

But more importantly, let you wife know that you are going to get tested for STD's, and see what she says. If you want to add a little more irony to it, say that lately it has kind of burned when you had to urinate. Then ask her if she has been faithful to you.

Oh, and really do get tested for STD's as your wife has been having some form of sex with her running partner (oral, HJ, or PIV).

If you have feelings for her, you might try marriage counseling to see if she is worth keeping or not and if you can rebuild your marriage or not.

Good luck.


----------



## Pajawi

Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Pajawi said:


> Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


use your phone there is an app for that


----------



## Evinrude58

What you should expect are lies and obfuscation. Your wife is obviously after other men. Asking about your ****??? Damn, that's a new one. Asking another man if she could go to the shower with him? Yeah, she's clearly wanting another dude.

You did well confronting the other man. However, I suspect if he is currently the only one, he won't be the last.
You can do whatever you want. A divorce is most likely in your future, unless you want an open marriage. My advice is to start realizing you may have to change directions in life. Detach. Start getting adjusted to starting over.

What you have said in your posts is pretty damning. Your wife is not trustworthy. I personally think there's a 99% chance she's already been unfaithful if **** measuring has taken place.

She needs the pastor for the following reason: The pastor is ALWAYS going to tell you to do x,y, z to fix the "marriage", and that God wants you to stay married. They will never tell you that infidelity is a biblical reason for you to divorce your cheating wife. Make no mistake, she is cheating. She's comparing your penis... Geez. That's low. She's basically TELLING you that you don't measure up, unless you've got a huge wanker and her affair partner isn't all that large. One or the other.

You really should check on a lawyer if your wife cheating is a deal breaker. The pastor is no place for you to be going when you have a cheating wife. You do. An attorney is the person you need to be meeting with.


----------



## BluesPower

Pajawi said:


> Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


Hold on a minute, you know she is screwing running guy. She did not confess, this was not a one time thing, you caught her... And you are meeting with your pastor. 

I have never met one, single pastor, and I have met a ton, that knew anything about infidelity. Not one, or one marriage counselor and I have been to a bunch. 

What in the world are you doing?

File for divorce. Are you just going to lay down like a dog and that this kind of treatment, WHERE ARE YOUR BALLS... I GUESS THE DOG ATE THEM...


----------



## sokillme

Pajawi said:


> Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


Why are you passively letting all this go on? I suggest you be prepared bring up the flirty conversation and your concerns. If you find out bad news DON'T just agree to whatever it said. I suggest you tell both of them you need time to think. Pastors are generally not real equipped to deal with infidelity and their first advice is to forgive at any cost. Sometimes that cost is your soul. Do not be bullied or rushed into anything. 

Time for you to be assertive. Passive men get bullied.


----------



## Young at Heart

Pajawi said:


> Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


Actually you can look at this as lemons or lemonade.

Your wife wants to talk to you about something in front of someone who will be a referee and keep you from getting violent or too upset.

My suggestion is that she is going to confess an infidelity and ask to be forgiven, quote some bible versus about marriage and forgiveness and then hope the pastor will tell you to calm down and give your marriage another try.

Listen a lot and speak a little only after you have thought about what you will say. If you get too emotional, tell the pastor and your wife that you are "emotionally flooding" and you need to take a few moments to compose yourself. Emotionally flooded is when your "fight or flight" response kicks in and you get mental/emotional tunnel vision. You can't clearly think, you just provide a gut response. It has to do with what adrenaline does to your brain's ability to think. 

If what happens is she confesses her affair, ask her to fully repent all her past sins against your marriage. After she talks, then say you need time to reflect and pray upon what you have heard today before you can respond. Then ask the pastor if he knows of any professional marriage counselors he can recommend as you want to work though your concerns with someone whose full time job is counseling marriages in crisis. If he objects ask if he is licensed by the state as a marriage counselor?

Good luck. If she is really sincere and trying to repent, then you have the perfect opportunity to ask her if she has cheated on you before, and she probably has.


----------



## RandomDude

SunCMars said:


> She likely has given the runner a BJ, or a hand job.
> 
> She measured his stuff using the same hand and means that she measured yours.
> 
> Before she lets him in her oven, she wants to put a sheath. a lid on his tube steak.
> 
> TRQ-


:rofl:

Money's on this


----------



## jlg07

You should record your meeting with her and your pastor. It will probably be emotional and you will wind up forgetting half of what was said....


----------



## LuckyM

Yes, this is worry time, sorry.

I would wonder what caused her to flirt with this person?
What is the background, leading up to this?
What were the signs early warnings ?
Can you stop this from going any further? Something sneaky you can do maybe
that does not backfire, but don't start flirting with someone yourself--
Find out his name.


----------



## Yeswecan

Pajawi said:


> Update is that we are meeting with our pastor. She initiated this, so I'm not sure what to expect. We shall see. I've not been able to get VAR yet.


Sorry. Expect the worst.


----------



## hinterdir

Pajawi said:


> I've been married to my wife for over 15 years, two kids. About a year ago my wifevstarted acting strange. During and around sex she asked random questions such as "how do you know what size condom is right for you?". Then, she "measured" me one day with her hand. She insisted she was just curious. A few weeks later, I overheard her having a flirty conversation on the phone with a male running friend. When confronted she insisted everything was innicent. But, the conversation with the interest in my penis was unsettling. Recently, she has asked me about my penis again. Things like "so this is where you were circumcised?" and "what is the purpose of circumcision?". Again, random and strange. She has had either an "on" or "totally off" sex interest. Am I just overthinking, or should I be concerned?


Trust your gut. If something feels off than in many cases there is a legitimate reason for that.


----------



## Young at Heart

So I wonder if we will every hear about what happened at the meeting with the pastor?

I'll bet she didn't enjoy herself.


----------



## jlg07

@Pajawi, did you meet with your pastor? Any updates? I really hope you stand up for yourself.


----------



## Pajawi

We have met twice. Not enough hard evidence ... The focus has been on other marital issues. I'm still collecting evidence and following through on the advice given here about playing it cool. I've potentially already jumped the gun once and caused her to withdrawal more, so I just want to be certain. To those suggesting that I have somehow bowed down and let her roll, that's fine ...l would probably say it too. However, the hearts of my two little kids are first in my mind, so I'm going to hand in my man card for awhile if I need to for them and their sake.


----------



## Evinrude58

Pajawi said:


> We have met twice. Not enough hard evidence ... The focus has been on other marital issues. I'm still collecting evidence and following through on the advice given here about playing it cool. I've potentially already jumped the gun once and caused her to withdrawal more, so I just want to be certain. To those suggesting that I have somehow bowed down and let her roll, that's fine ...l would probably say it too. However, the hearts of my two little kids are first in my mind, so I'm going to hand in my man card for awhile if I need to for them and their sake.


If infidelity is involved, it’s the only issue worth discussing. I hope you get your hard evidence soon.
You definitely have to get that. I would have no more meetings until I got it, however. I wouldn’t want to be disrespected like that. And for her to sit there with the pastor and talk about other things when she’s cheating—/ utter disrespect.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Pajawi said:


> We have met twice. Not enough hard evidence ... The focus has been on other marital issues. I'm still collecting evidence and following through on the advice given here about playing it cool. I've potentially already jumped the gun once and caused her to withdrawal more, so I just want to be certain. To those suggesting that I have somehow bowed down and let her roll, that's fine ...l would probably say it too. However, the hearts of my two little kids are first in my mind, so I'm going to hand in my man card for awhile if I need to for them and their sake.


Have you planted the VAR's ?


----------



## hardwired

Pajawi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> To clarify for those that asked or wondered;. The flirty conversation with her running friend consisted of the following phrases
> 
> "I miss you"
> My husband has to work on xyz day, maybe we could set something up (to run or "other" not stated).
> Don't you wish you could take me with you? (the guy was getting ready to shower when convo took place).
> 
> So, this is pretty flirty to me. She denied and deflected. I confronted of course (unwisely). I also confronted the guy and my understanding is that he totally quit speaking to her after that, which I do believe to be true.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'll keep vigillant to listen and observe, and play dumb. It's a gut level feeling that something is off, but hard to explain.


She's prepping for an affair or already in one.


----------



## rv10flyer

BluesPower said:


> Hold on a minute, you know she is screwing running guy. She did not confess, this was not a one time thing, you caught her... And you are meeting with your pastor.
> 
> *I have never met one, single pastor, and I have met a ton, that knew anything about infidelity. *Not one, or one marriage counselor and I have been to a bunch.
> 
> What in the world are you doing?
> 
> File for divorce. Are you just going to lay down like a dog and that this kind of treatment, WHERE ARE YOUR BALLS... I GUESS THE DOG ATE THEM...


I met the first one last April 14th (Good Friday Service), during my first day on the new job as a DIY PI. He was having an affair with my wife. FYI...One in three preachers cheat on their wife by age 40. He had many while preaching for 8 years and caused at least two divorces, one being mine. My story later.


----------



## oldshirt

Evinrude58 said:


> If infidelity is involved, it’s the only issue worth discussing. .


Truth.

If she is involved with or even simply has the hots for another man, then discussion of other marital issues is just spitting in the wind. 

If she is getting her jollies from someone else, then you can discuss which end of the tube of toothpaste to squeeze and who does dishes on weekends until the cows come home and it won't mean a thing. 

3rd party involvement is a cancer growing in the heart of the marriage and you can fix all other maladies and none of it will matter one iota.


----------



## Marc878

Pajawi said:


> We have met twice. Not enough hard evidence ... *The focus has been on other marital issues.* I'm still collecting evidence and following through on the advice given here about playing it cool. I've potentially already jumped the gun once and caused her to withdrawal more, so I just want to be certain. To those suggesting that I have somehow bowed down and let her roll, that's fine ...l would probably say it too. However, the hearts of my two little kids are first in my mind, so I'm going to hand in my man card for awhile if I need to for them and their sake.


Rugsweep. Just like she planned it. It's all your fault no doubt


----------



## Beach123

Hurry up and search for evidence. Evidence doesn't lie. Look at her phone bill. Get a VAR in place to understand what she's saying...better yet, spend $100 on a camera for the house with audio you can play back at any time from an app on your phone! Don't tell her you've set it up. Nest is a great one.

Being complacent is simply allowing it to go on and go further. Your wife is being inappropriate for a wife. 

Why aren't YOU doing more to protect your marriage? If not for yourself then for your kids!??

Stop being a wussy and start doing things to make a difference!

If she isn't cheating I will be surprised! She sure is showing red flags galore.

Meanwhile you're just standing off to the side being an "understanding husband"! Stop being so darn nice and start fighting to get your wife back! She's totally into this guy and she is disrespecting you!

Does she work? How much?


----------



## Silver92

Most definitely get a VAR, I went through this 3 years ago. The VAR got the proof I needed to confirm the affair. Check her phone records to see what times of day she is talking to him. If the times line up with her being home then plant it in the house. Don't confront until you have solid evidence that his uncut member has entered your wife. Any evidence other then that she will flip around to you being a jealous husband. You kind of already confronted her so the phone conversations might be over and other email accounts set up. Or she could get a burner phone but that is risky on her part. Once you get solid evidence contact his wife, don't even tell her you are doing it...just do it. If he isn't married or attached then it's pretty much between you and your wife. If you don't know much about the man then creep him on Facebook. That's how I got in the contact with the man's wife. What hurt me was that once I contacted the wife is when I discovered they were already in the beginning stages of separation. She really thanked me for contacting her and actually helped me out a little. 
Maybe tell your wife that you jumped the gun on this and you are sorry. That might get her to drop her guard. Hard as it Is, you absolutely have to keep your cool and act normal as possible until you have what you need. If they take this underground then look into getting a PI. Or just sit back and wait for her to slip up. One thing for sure is that cheaters always get caught. 
This is just advice from someone who been through it. It worked for me but it can take some time. It's also hard on your nerves. If you have someone in your life that you can trust 100%, sit them down and tell them what's going on. That person could be the go to person when you need to vent. Also it doesn't hurt to have an extra set of eyeballs.


----------



## VladDracul

From the way she's been talking to this guy, if she hasn't already banged him, its his fault. If she was messing with the crowd I use to run with , somebody would a been done nailed her.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Exit affair?....


----------



## Luminous

Have been reading up on this. How is it proceeding? 

Just a quick one, and this is from others I have known in similar situations. Depending on the make of your missus car, get a OBDII GPS tracker. It plugs in under the dash, is discreet, you can set geo boundaries (sends you an email/SMS alert when car is moved outside/inside a designated area - like your house block),and you can track her online via PC or from your phone (depending on what company you go through). The one mate has also keeps a history that can be downloaded and loaded into Google Earth for reference.

It sucks to be at that stage, but if a PI is a bit expensive this could be a second best option.

Again, depending on the make of car your missus drives. If it's near modern you should be right.

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------

